# 3200+ overclocked from 2.0 to 2.86 Ghz default HSF n paste..



## Kniwor (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got the following about 6 hours ago........


AMD Athlon 3200+ Venice E3
ASUS A8N-E
1 Gb (2x512) Corsair 2.5 Cas Latency RAM
XFX Geforce 6600 256MB
200Gb SATA Seagate Barracuda
Colorsit 450W SMPS
Sony DVD-RW


Installed everything and running fine
I have overclocked the Processor to 2.8 Ghz stable, atlesast Prime95 is running stable now, since an hour.

But my memory cannot be taken beyond 440Mhz, it becomes unstable,
now if i set it to 256Mhz and cpu freq at 280Mhz then memory speed becomes
266*(280/200)=372Mhz

now i want to run my memory at 440Mhz, but there is no option of setting it between 266 and 333, so what do i do now....???


The venice is running cool, even after overclocking to 2.8Ghz, and i am loving this SMPS, it is a 450W SMPS with 2fans, for 1500.... and to see if it can cause any problems in future i made it power apart from mobo and processor,

The graphics card
2 DVD combo
2 HDD's
6 Fans


and it just run fine.

Anyhow how do i overclock my gfx card, i increased the PCI frequency but in everest it shows same clock speed for gpu, so how do i overclock it, or see it's overclock atleast....

thanks


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Got this finally, one question....*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Just got the following about 6 hours ago........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much did dat cost???


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Got this finally, one question....*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Just got the following about 6 hours ago........
> 
> 
> AMD Athlon 3200+ Venice E3
> ...



I also have

AMD Athlon 3000+ Venice E3
ASUS A8N-E
1 Gb (2x512) Trancend 2.5 Cas Latency RAM
Asus Geforce 6200 256MB (TC Version)
80Gb SATA II Hitachi
Priya SMPS ( Wattage not metioned, runninig fine, with very little change in votages)
Sony 810A DVD-RW

What I suggest is to use the Asus utilities for overclocking CPU and NVidia utilities for GPU (ie. for OC within safe limits)

Before that update all your drivers and Bios to the latest version.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 26, 2006)

@Kniwor , i wud never dare to oc a pc that's only 6 hrs old 

btw , can u please list the price of individual components that u paid for ur pc. My frn is also planning to buy a similar config .


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 26, 2006)

cost around 5200 for the pair....


ok guys, here is the final thing...


My processor runs at 2.86 Ghz stable, in air, at the default AMD heatsink and paste provided... no temperature issues...


Finally i have decided to keep my computer at these settings... after all tests

requency at 283

Processor at 2.83 Ghz

Ram at 377Mhz, Cas Ltency = 2.0
Basically 2-3-3-6 1T @ 377Mhz

HTT at 1132


this is perfectly stable, Tested OCCT and Prime95 for about 7 hours....

u will see the ram at low speed because there is no appropiate divider, otherwise this ram is capable of 450Mhz stable..... @2.5Cas Latency 1T


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Got this finally, one question....*



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> I also have
> 
> AMD Athlon 3000+ Venice E3
> ASUS A8N-E
> ...



Thank you for the suggesion but i always do a manual overclock for CPU my friend...... nothing is better than doing it manually... you have all the freedom...

*this is my personal opinion and please dont come to me with fried CPUÂ´s telling me i suggested manually overclocking
Please ask on the forum before u overvolt anything... or PM me if no-one answers... but dont overvolt components without confirming if u are new to overclocking *


Price of components..


AMD Athlon 3200+ Venice E3                                 7900+vat
ASUS A8N-E                                                           5600+vat
1 Gb (2x512) Corsair 2.5 Cas Latency RAM         2500x2=5000+vat
XFX Geforce 6600 256MB                                      5800+vat
200Gb SATA Seagate Barracuda                           4700+vat
Colorsit 450W SMPS                                               1500+vat
Sony DVD-RW                                                         2600+vat
Intex Pulsar case                                                       600+vat

i dont think i need to mention other things............


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 26, 2006)

BTW how do i take screenshot in winXP....


sorry for multiple posting but just happened.....


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jan 26, 2006)

Use CoolBits registry mod to overclock your GPU.
It will add a new entry in your nVidia control panel, which will allow both core and memory speed changes.
Basically, it just unlocks the overclocking utility that is already present in all nV drivers.

Is your RAM rated at 2.5 CAS, or are you running it at 2.5 CAS? If the former is true, you can probably set your CAS to 2.0 without a problem, and it should yield better RAM performance. Even most RAM rated at CAS 3 can be run at CAS 2 easily.

BTW, is it just me, or have you overclocked your processor too much? An increase of 860MHz, without additional cooling seems suicidal to me...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 26, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> BTW how do i take screenshot in winXP....
> 
> 
> sorry for multiple posting but just happened.....



just use the printscreen button, with or without alt
and go to edit , and paste it in any of the photo editin s/w
includin M/S paint


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 27, 2006)

AlphaOmega said:
			
		

> Use CoolBits registry mod to overclock your GPU.
> It will add a new entry in your nVidia control panel, which will allow both core and memory speed changes.
> Basically, it just unlocks the overclocking utility that is already present in all nV drivers.
> 
> ...



My ram is rated 2.5 CL.... and i am already running it at 2.0CL....

about 860Mhz overclock.... 
this is a rare processor i have got that has made this overclock possible..... within temperature limits... so basically It's not just you, I'm lucky...  

if things are under control... i mean if temps are under control and CPU is stable... it is fine..

just to tell you, 3000+, 3200+, 3500+, 3800+ are not manufactured seperately, just a venice core Athlon 64 512Mb L2 cache is manufactured and then tested...
If it can run at 2.4Ghz it's mad 3800+, if at 2.2 It's made 3500+ and so on, of course margin is kept...

so i am just one of those who got a piece which was worth say 3800+ or something.... It's pure luck..... and venice cores are great


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 27, 2006)

BTW,What "CPU" & "SYSTEM" Temperature r u getting??


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 27, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> BTW,What "CPU" & "SYSTEM" Temperature r u getting??



System temp stays between 34-39c

CPU is 43 idle when overclocked and 49-50 load....
the highest ever recorded is 54, and the case is closed from both sides, i mean it's not open, but i must admit this case has very very nice air flow arrangement.....   

I have
2 front fans, 2 at the back, 
and 2 fans in the PSU

so six fans that help maintain airflow in case....


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 27, 2006)

not to forget , this is the winter season so it will not be possible for u to run the system like this in summers. 

The sys config is great except the graphic card u have , it just doesn't complement  the whole hardware setup u got .


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 27, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> not to forget , this is the winter season so it will not be possible for u to run the system like this in summers.
> 
> The sys config is great except the graphic card u have , it just doesn't complement  the whole hardware setup u got .



ok I've put it to 2.80 Ghz...

the idle temp is 39 and hardly crosses 46...

this will be fine year round...


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 3200+ overclocked from 2.0 to 2.86 Ghz default HSF n pas*



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> But my memory cannot be taken beyond 440Mhz, it becomes unstable,
> now if i set it to 256Mhz and cpu freq at 280Mhz then memory speed becomes
> 266*(280/200)=372Mhz
> 
> ...




Some querries----------

1.Can u xplain the calculations aboy CAS latency a bit more please

2.Is the SMPS running smooth and fine ??

3.Wat's the model of SONY RW ? 810 or 811 ??

and the final price with VAT ???


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 27, 2006)

1. Read this
*www.memorysuppliers.com/caslatwhatis1.html


2. SMPS is rock solid....


3. it says....   SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A..... how is this...???

All Prices inculsive of vat

AMD Athlon 3200+ Venice E3 ----------------------------------------------------------8216
ASUS A8N-E -----------------------------------------------------------------------------5824
1 Gb (2x512) Corsair 2.5 Cas Latency RAM ------------------------------------------5200
XFX Geforce 6600 256MB --------------------------------------------------------------6232
200Gb SATA Seagate Barracuda-------------------------------------------------------4888
Colorsit 450W SMPS --------------------------------------------------------------------1560
Sony DVD-RW ---------------------------------------------------------------------------2704
Intex Pulsar case--------------------------------------------------------------------------624
Speaker frontech 5.1 -------------------------------------------------------------------3500
Monitor Samsung 17" flat ---------------------------------------------------------------6708
Logitech KB n mouse combo ------------------------------------------------------------676
intex vibrance headphones --------------------------------------------------------------884
FDD-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------254
______________________________________________________________________

Total -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------47270


----------



## janitha (Jan 27, 2006)

Is the SMPS a 24 pin or 20 pin?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 28, 2006)

24 pin, 4 pins are detachable


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 28, 2006)

[My ram is rated 2.5 CL.... and i am already running it at 2.0CL.... 

about 860Mhz overclock.... 
this is a rare processor i have got that has made this overclock possible..... within temperature limits... so basically It's not just you, I'm lucky...  

if things are under control... i mean if temps are under control and CPU is stable... it is fine.. 

just to tell you, 3000+, 3200+, 3500+, 3800+ are not manufactured seperately, just a venice core Athlon 64 512Mb L2 cache is manufactured and then tested... 
If it can run at 2.4Ghz it's mad 3800+, if at 2.2 It's made 3500+ and so on, of course margin is kept... 

so i am just one of those who got a piece which was worth say 3800+ or something.... It's pure luck..... and venice cores are great]

Athlon 64 512Mb L2 cache

You are kidding! Its not possible!

It is may be 512 KB L2 cache!


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 28, 2006)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Athlon 64 512Mb L2 cache
> 
> You are kidding! Its not possible!
> 
> It is may be 512 KB L2 cache!



it was a mistake.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 28, 2006)

usually, Prime 95 for over 12 hrs is considered stable, also many times the onboard temprature sensor doesn't give proper temprature for the CPU, u better try a few other stress testing thing like SuperPI

if u can download, then plz download SPECviewcarf, thats a 3D Rendering benchmark, using 3d max engine, & a great CPU killer, run it 2 times, check & tempratures & also check the time taken to compleate the rendering

to overclock your gfx card, first make sure, u got a good enough vanitlation for the card, then download coolbits for nvidia card , & first try "Adetect optimal settings", to get the best autodetected settings, stress test with some games on that, & if it is stable, try to go beyond on 5 MHz increments for the GPU & CPU, 

40C for the GPU at idle, & 55~60 at load are normal for this GPU


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok guys... another news...

I just changed my graphics card and got a XFX 6600GT instead of 6600...

there is a lot of difference between the two so please spend the extra money to get 6600GT instead of 6600 it is worth.... the final specs are...

All Prices inculsive of vat

AMD Athlon 3200+ Venice E3 ----------------------------------------------------------8216
ASUS A8N-E -----------------------------------------------------------------------------5824
1 Gb (2x512) Corsair 2.5 Cas Latency RAM ------------------------------------------5200
XFX Geforce 6600GT 128MB -----------------------------------------------------------8164
200Gb SATA Seagate Barracuda-------------------------------------------------------4888
Colorsit 450W SMPS --------------------------------------------------------------------1560
Sony DVD-RW ---------------------------------------------------------------------------2704
Intex Pulsar case--------------------------------------------------------------------------624
Speaker frontech 5.1 -------------------------------------------------------------------3500
Monitor Samsung 17" flat ---------------------------------------------------------------6708
Logitech KB n mouse combo ------------------------------------------------------------676
intex vibrance headphones --------------------------------------------------------------884
FDD-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------254
______________________________________________________________________

Total -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------49202


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 29, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Ok guys... another news...
> 
> I just changed my graphics card and got a XFX 6600GT instead of 6600...



good , now the system is complete  8)


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 29, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the perfect system of the hour


----------

